# No dashlights or tail lights



## Airrik (Apr 26, 2015)

I have a 2001 Sentra gxe. Sometime during the day my dashlights stopped working as well as my tail lights. I haven't checked the fuses or anything yet because it was dark already. Does anyone know what it most likely is? I do have an aftermarket stereo but I've had it for over a year now and I'm not sure if that would have been the cause.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

They both run off the same fuse, so that would be the first place to check.


----------



## Peakboy91 (May 15, 2015)

I have this same problem going on and I noticed in another thread it could be the dimmer switch.. Is this referring to the "dimmer switch" or the "instrument cluster dimmer switch" (autozone parts listings)


----------

